# Students Are Moving Back



## autopsy_survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

Poor Bruce, this past week he's been getting antsier and antsier. We live in a university/college town, classes start this coming week so they're all moving back and having their parties. We live right downtown so we get a lot of the excitement. Bru is not liking it, poor guy. We have about another week or so until everything starts to die down and go back to normal.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Poor baby.

May want to up his exercise and training this weeks so he's worn out and won't care as much


----------



## autopsy_survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

That's the plan! At least he didn't completely regress this time, no pacing but still a lot of panting. The weather has been weird here - super hot one day, cool the next, I'm wondering if some of the panting is heat related. 

No one in our neighbourhood is up yet, but once I see the students outside I'm going to ask some of them if they wouldn't mind helping with training. I've been watching them (how creepy does that sound) to see if any of them are your typical first time away from home know it all need to destroy their liver students and they don't seem like it. I'm guessing 2nd or 3rd year university students. I'm going to talk to some of them when I see them and see if they wouldn't mind helping me with some socialization and training. 

I have to meet my mom out of town later today to pick up some laundry she was doing for me (my duvet, too big for my machine), so I'll take him with me. There's a little river, so maybe he'll want to explore that and go swimming. It's a nice, quiet area.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That would be difficult having your neighborhood go through changes like this. My 3 know all the neighbors and their habits. Hope thing settle down quickly.


----------

